# Can you tell me about my bottle?



## aimeebarry (Apr 2, 2005)

My boyfriend found a bottle at an abandoned property. The bottle is made of clay and is produced by Wynand Fockink. It was made in Amsterdamand says "Anno 1679" It is Curacao Double Rouge. It is a 1/2 Pint 70 Proof and it says it is a product of Holland. The bottle has a paper seal over the top that says US Internal Revenue Tax Paid,  Bercut -Vandervoort & Co. It has a serial # on this seal. Please, if you have any information on this post back or e-mail me at aimeeb19@hotmail.com. I am looking for information on the history of this and the possible value. Thank you.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 3, 2005)

I would say that's a nice Fockink Bottle (someone had to say it).
 Seriously it looks like stoneware, not a bottle?


----------



## aimeebarry (Apr 3, 2005)

It is strange, it is stone or clay and it pretty heavy. It does have liquid inside of it. Any ideas on how to find out more about it?


----------



## diverinns (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi, I think your bottle (Soneware) is a Gin stoneware,


----------



## aimeebarry (Apr 7, 2005)

Does anyone have any ideas on how much this bottle can sell for? The value in it??


----------



## kumtow (Apr 8, 2005)

Looks very modern to me.  Try a bottle shop or whatever you call them in the USA, where one can by alcohol.[8|]


----------



## bearswede (Apr 8, 2005)

Liquor store? Package store?


----------



## Aerated (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi there,
 This bottle I think would date from about the 1970's-80's.It is in the style of stoneware bottle used by Dutch Distilleries for 200 odd years.Still an attractive stoneware bottle, and an Antique of the future.The current value wouldnt be much i'd have to say.

 Cheers
 Aerated


----------



## bearswede (Apr 8, 2005)

I have no doubt whatsoever!!!!


----------



## portland med. man (Apr 8, 2005)

looks like a gin stoneware bottle from amsterdam these are fairly common and dont sell for much but if it is a old one with a full label it increases the value maybe 20- 50 on a good day...thats what i say....


----------



## aimeebarry (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the input guys!! I really appreciate you taking the time to do so. Take care


----------

